# ομερτά = οmertà



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

*ομερτά (η)* {ακλ.} ο νόμος της σιωπής.
ΕΛΝΕΓ:
< ιταλ. _omertà_, που πιθανόν έχει την αφετηρία της σε διαλεκτική λέξη της Σικελίας, η οποία συνδέεται με το παλαιό ισπανικό _hombredad_, «ανδρισμός, ανδροπρέπεια». Κατ’ άλλη εκδοχή, η λέξη προέρχεται από ναπολιτάνικη διάλεκτο και ανάγεται σε τύπο _umiltà_ «ταπεινότητα, ταπεινοφροσύνη» (<λατ. _humilitas_), επειδή επρόκειτο για ιδιότητα που αποτελούσε μέρος του κώδικα τιμής της μυστικής εγκληματικής οργάνωσης Camorra.

*Omertà* is a popular attitude and code of honor and a common definition is the "code of silence". It is common in areas of southern Italy, such as Sicily, Apulia, Calabria, and Campania, where criminal organizations defined as Mafia such as the Cosa Nostra, 'Ndrangheta, Sacra Corona Unita, and Camorra are strong.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omertà

Δεν σημαίνει «εκβιασμένη πειθαρχία» ή «εκβιασμένη συμφωνία».


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ομερτά = ο νόμος της σιωπής. Δεν σημαίνει «εκβιασμένη πειθαρχία» ή «εκβιασμένη συμφωνία».


Ε δεν λες όμως κι ότι εκεί όπου επικρατεί η ομερτά υπάρχει ελεύθερη έκφραση κι ότι αυτή η σιωπή δεν εκβιάζεται...


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Η εγγραφή που έκανα είναι λεξικογραφική και επιμένω ότι _ομερτά_ δεν σημαίνει «εκβιασμένη πειθαρχία» ή «εκβιασμένη συμφωνία». Μην προσπαθείς να εκβιάσεις τον ορισμό της λέξης.
:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Ένταση προκλήθηκε στη Βουλή με αφορμή την έκφραση του επικεφαλής της ΚΟ του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αλέξη Τσίπρα ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί μία κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία με όρους ομερτά, αναφερόμενος στο γεγονός ότι οι βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ για πολλοστή φορά καλούνται να ψηφίσουν ένα νομοσχέδιο, κόντρα στη δική τους συνείδηση. 
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...tsaba-mages-kai-oi-epistoles-pros-ti-lagard-/

Η αντίδραση του κ. Βενιζέλου ήταν σε πολιτική και όχι γλωσσική βάση, επειδή ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για τους μαφιόζους.

Ωστόσο, ο κ. Τσίπρας μπέρδεψε τα πράγματα όταν είπε ότι ομερτά σημαίνει εκβιασμένη πειθαρχία και εκβιασμένη συμφωνία. Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για ομερτά μεταξύ των πολιτικών για τις περιπτώσεις που συγκαλύπτουν τη σκανδαλώδη ή και παράνομη δράση των συναδέλφων τους. Πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος για να περιγράψει τον εκβιασμό του είδους «Ή ψηφίζετε ή χρεοκοπούμε». Αυτές είναι οι αποκλειστικά γλωσσικές αντιρρήσεις μου. Κατά τ' άλλα, O tempora o Camorres!


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2011)

Η αντίδραση του Βενιζέλου ήταν σε υποκριτική βάση, γιατί τον όρο τον είχε χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν κατ' επανάληψη ο πολιτικός του χώρος, μέσα στη Βουλή, π.χ.
_ Ευτελισμός του Α.Σ.Ε.Π. με τη «γαλάζια» συνέντευξη. Επέλαση των «γαλάζιων» κομματικών παραγόντων σε όλη τη δημόσια διοίκηση. Μέσα οι αρεστοί, έξω οι άριστοι. 
Απαξίωση και επίθεση στις Ανεξάρτητες Αρχές. Κυβερνητική «ομερτά» στο σκάνδαλο για τις απαγωγές των Πακιστανών. Εκποίηση του Ο.Τ.Ε., αλλαγή εργασιακών σχέσεων μέσα από μία τροπολογία. Υποβάθμιση της Βουλής σε απλό γραφείο πρωτοκόλλου. Αυθαίρετα τερτίπια με το 42% στις δημοτικές εκλογές. Μετεκλογική προσπάθεια παρέμβασης στο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των Δήμων και Κοινοτήτων. Προσπάθεια νοθείας μιας κορυφαίας διαδικασίας, της πιο σημαντικής διαδικασίας του Κοινοβουλίου, της Αναθεώρησης του Συντάγματος, με την προσπάθεια αλλοίωσης του αποτελέσματος στην _Επιτροπή. 
(Χειροκροτήματα από την πτέρυγα του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.)

Παπανδρέου, 22.3.2007


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2011)

Μας το έμαθε και το Ντραμπούι, άλλωστε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2011)

sarant said:


> Η αντίδραση του Βενιζέλου ήταν σε υποκριτική βάση, γιατί τον όρο τον είχε χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν κατ' επανάληψη ο πολιτικός του χώρος, μέσα στη Βουλή.


 
Τώρα κάτι είπες ρε Νίκο. Ξέρεις πολιτικό να μην κατηγορεί τους αντιπάλους του για πράγματα που κι ο ίδιος έχει κάνει; Έτσι λειτουργεί η πολιτική.



AoratiMelani said:


> Μας το έμαθε και το Ντραμπούι, άλλωστε...


 
Επίσης μάς έμαθε και ότι οι Ιταλοί μιλάνε μεταξύ τους στα αγγλικά, απλώς με ιταλική προφορά. Αν κι αυτό το ξέραμε ήδη από το Χόλλυγουντ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2011)

Μα, cheri, ΟΛΟΙ μιλάνε αγγλικά, n' est-ce pas? Ιταλοί μαφιόζοι, εβραίοι της εποχής του Ιησού, έλληνες της εποχής του Λεωνίδα, οι εξωγήινοι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2011)

sarant said:


> Η αντίδραση του Βενιζέλου ήταν σε υποκριτική βάση


Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση για τη χρήση του όρου στην πολιτική. Πιστεύω ότι η ομερτά μεταξύ των πολιτικών έχει λειτουργήσει πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικά απ' ό,τι μεταξύ των μαφιόζων. Από την άλλη, καταλαβαίνω την ευαισθησία του Βενιζέλου και την (υποκριτική, έστω) αντίδρασή του, ιδίως όταν έχει τον Τσίπρα απέναντί του. Αλλά πολιτικολογούμε σε λάθος νήμα. Να πω ότι αντέδρασα σαν τον Βενιζέλο όταν ο Τσίπρας κατέθεσε τους ορισμούς. Έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να πω ότι αντέδρασα σαν τον Βενιζέλο όταν ο Τσίπρας κατέθεσε τους ορισμούς. Έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη.


Προφανώς δεν ετάχθης επί των σχημάτων λόγου. :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

Ε.. χμ, χμ,... κύριε, κύριε!






Τώρα που μπήκε και στο πολιτικό λεξιλόγιο η ομερτά θα κλίνεται; Θα λέμε "της ομερτάς τα επίχειρα", ας πούμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2011)

Ναι και θα κλίνεται όπως η ομελέτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2011)

Και καθώς διαβάζω τη σημερινή Ρίκα ανακαλύπτω ότι έχει ανακαλύψει Σεφέρη στου Σαραντάκου. Πάω να δω πού στου Σαραντάκου, και τον βρίσκω (τον Σεφέρη) στα λιμερίκια. Και γράφει εκεί (ο Σαραντάκος) για τα λιμερίκια του Σεφέρη:
Με όλο το σεβασμό, πάντως, τα περισσότερα δεν τα βρίσκω και πολύ πετυχημένα –κι αν για τις μεταφράσεις του Σεφέρη υπάρχει ένα είδος ομερτάς και απαγορεύεται να πεις ότι έχουν λάθη, για τα λιμερίκια ελπίζω να μου επιτραπεί να εκφράσω την άποψή μου.​Νά ο άνθρωπος που ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί σωστά την _ομερτά_, με τη γενική της και τα όλα της.

Με την ευκαιρία, είναι πολύ του γούστου μου η ομοιοκαταληξία στον δεύτερο στίχο αυτού του λίμερικ που άρεσε και στη Ρίκα:

Ήταν ένα παιδόπουλο στο Αίγιο
Κι ένας λόρδος περνώντας του λέγει: Ω!
Αν μ’ αφήσεις πριν φύγω
Να σ’ τον κάτσω για λίγο
Θα σε στείλω μετά στο Κολλέγιο.​
Ήθελα κάποτε να φτιάξουμε νήμα με τίτλο _Αναπάντεχες ρίμες_. Είχα φτιάξει και δικό μου ποιηματάκι για τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό:

Η θεία τούτη μουσική 
του Νικολάου Μαντζάρου
ας ακουστεί μέχρις εκεί
στα ύψη του Κιλιμαντζάρου.​
Αλλά δεν το βλέπω να γίνομαι Σεφέρης όταν θα μεγαλώσω...


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

Σχετικά με τις αναπάντεχες ρίμες, Νίκελ, νομίζω ότι ο μεγάλος αντίπαλός σου θα ήταν ο Νίκος Γκάτσος, αν ζούσε. Από τις αλησμόνητες συνδέσεις του μου έρχονται πρόχειρα στο μυαλό δύο:
Τότε θα βγουν στον Άδη σου / λουλούδια του Παράδεισου, και
Φυσ' αεράκι, φύσα με / μη χαμηλώνεις ίσαμε ... [απίθανος διασκελισμός εδώ] ... να δω γαλάζια εκκλησιά / Τσιρίγο και Μονεμβασιά​


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Νά ο άνθρωπος που ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί σωστά την _ομερτά_, με τη γενική της και τα όλα της.



Περιττό να σου πω ότι το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό το "ομερτάς"... αχ ο Αλοΐζιους....


(έτσι λέγαν τον Αλτσχάιμερ)


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2011)

Του κοινοβούλιου την κατάντια όσοι δε ζήσαν
να που δεν ξέρουν τι ‘ναι πόνος και καημός
Πώς κλαίει ο άνθρωπος που τα όνειρά του τώρα σβήσαν
πόσο πικρός, του κόσμου ο κατατρεγμός

Πνιχτές ανάσες και βρισιές
βαμμένα χείλια παγωμένα στις γωνιές
κι είναι θάνατος αργός
της *ομερτάς *ο νόμος ο σκληρός

Πληρωμένες αγκαλιές, ιστορίες τραγικές
γράφονται μες στις κρύες του αίθουσες
Το τραγούδι σπαραγμός, κι η ζωή κατατρεγμός
το κοινοβούλιο ένας ατέλειωτος καημός


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2011)

:)
Η λεπτή τέχνη της παρωδίας!


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Της ομερτάς τα βάσανα είναι για τους λεβέντες
αυτοί να πνίγουνε μπορούν τις άστοχες κουβέντες
Προτού την τάξεις, ζύγιασε, σκέψου καλά κι ορκίσου
Μήπως το λόγο σαν κρατάς, προδίνεις την ψυχή σου;


----------



## fourioti (Oct 21, 2011)

'Οταν άκουσα τον Τσίπρα, θυμήθηκα μια διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση και μετά τον Mario Puzo. Επίσης θυμήθηκα πως ο ΓΑΠ είχε ο ίδιος μιλήσει για Omerta στη Βουλή όταν κυβερνούσε η ΝΔ στα τελευταία της και δεν του ζητήθηκε να ανακαλέσει - άρα γιατί θίχτηκε ο Μπένυ;- Θεωρώ εκατέρωθεν υποκριτικά όλα αυτά, αναλώσιμα λογύδρια για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων που δεν προσθέτουν τίποτα στη γενική κατάντια και κατάλυση των πάντων. Περιέπεσα γενικώς σε βαθύ συλλογισμό και κατ' επιλογήν ''απομόνωση''.Ξεδίνω σε '' ανάπτυξη στίλβοντος ποδηλάτου'' σα να μου λείπει ο αέρας...


----------



## Themis (Oct 22, 2011)

Φύσηξ' αγέρι δροσερό, αγέρι μυρωδάτο
κι από το χάδι το πολύ του 'πα το μυστικό μου
για κόρη που το λογισμό μού κούρσεψε του έρμου.
Το 'πα κι αυτό το πρόφταξε σε ένα συννεφάκι
εκείνο το μαρτύρησε σε μια δροσοσταλίδα
και απ' αυτήν το μάθανε όλες οι αδελφές της.
Εγίνανε ψιλόβροχο, εγίνανε βροχούλα
πέσανε στην πολυαγαπώ, μ' αυτής δεν της το είπαν.
- Γιατί βροχή, κακοβροχή, γιατί δεν της το είπες;
- Το στόμα μου το σφράγισε της *ομερτάς *ο νόμος.
Τέτοιες δουλειές αν-ε τις θες, να τις-ε κάνεις μόνος.
- Ανάθεμά σε ομερτά έτσι που ξεδιαλέγεις.
Εκείνα οπού θέλω εγώ μέσα στη γης τα χώνεις
και τ' άλλα που με πλήγωναν, τ' άλλα που με πονούνε
στη δημοσιά τα έβγαζες, στα τρίστρατα φωνάζεις.

Ξέρω, άσχετο. Θα έπρεπε να μπει σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## pidyo (May 30, 2012)

[Ας το βάλω εδώ, στο πιο μαφιόζικο νήμα που εντόπισα.]


drsiebenmal said:


> Να αρπαχτώ από την ευκαιρία για να κλέψω κάτι γλωσσικό από τη βίκη για τη ντραγκέτα:
> 
> 
> *'Ndrangheta*
> ...





Costas said:


> στο δικαίωμα της 'ndràngheta (που κατά μια ετυμολογία προέρχεται από την *ανδραγαθία*) να κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει



Σκόνταψα τυχαία σε ένα δημοσίευμα με αναλυτικότατες πληροφορίες για την ετυμολόγηση της ndràngheta από την ανδραγαθία.


----------



## sarant (May 30, 2012)

Απίστευτο -βέβαια οι Καχανέ έχουν πει και για την Καμόρρα ότι είναι ελληνικής προέλευσης (χυμόρροια, αρρώστια των αλόγων).


----------

